# Positive Vote Limit?



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Whyfor a limit on the number of positive votes per day? Here I want to give kudos and support, yet I don't want to just do a +1 reply. 

Perhaps there was a reason long ago, though Facebook has likely destroyed the validity of said reason? 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Tom...I am not aware of a limit as I just looked to find a setting for it and could not unless it is named something else other than "reputation". I looked that up as when I look at the LIKE button, it seems to call the reputation routine. So at a loss at this time.

You are the first person to make mention of this. So I am guessing it must not be used a lot.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I was Liking posts this morning and it stopped working. So I wondered if there was a Chrome problem with the current IP Board release. By right clicking on the like button, and opening into a new tab, I got a "You have reached your quota of positive votes for the day" error message. So it is the Like system. And I hit the limit early this morning. 

(Unless it's a rolling 24 hour window, which would include several last night.) 

I admit to being a supportive, liking kinda person--and also one who tries to figure out when something stops working, so I could see how I might be the first to find this. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, Tom is a very positive person, so if anyone would run into a limit for expressing positivity it's Tom!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I was Liking posts this morning and it stopped working. So I wondered if there was a Chrome problem with the current IP Board release. By right clicking on the like button, and opening into a new tab, I got a "You have reached your quota of positive votes for the day" error message. So it is the Like system. And I hit the limit early this morning.
> 
> (Unless it's a rolling 24 hour window, which would include several last night.)
> 
> ...


+ 1


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Well, Tom is a very positive person, so if anyone would run into a limit for expressing positivity it's Tom!


I can go old school if need be: +1

and thanks. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It looks like it should be under Reputation, at least back in 3.2, if they changed it since then.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Bott said:


> Hi Tom...I am not aware of a limit as I just looked to find a setting for it and could not unless it is named something else other than "reputation". I looked that up as when I look at the LIKE button, it seems to call the reputation routine. So at a loss at this time.
> 
> You are the first person to make mention of this. So I am guessing it must not be used a lot.


It's happened to me quite a bit. I just figured it was the software limiting the daily amount of "likes". Which is a pretty simple way of joining a thread without posting.

Rich


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I liked your post, hope I don't run out of likes today. :grin:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I seem to have opened up a few in my rolling window--I'm able to like your post. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Out of curiosity I just liked every post in this thread (10 posts) and had no issues. Now, what do I unlike...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

'Twere it up to me, the feature would not be.



Dis' heau ain't no popalarity contest, ya sees?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Old School: -1

Tis not popalarity always conveyed,
Can simply be supporting thems who think goodly.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think there has been potential to abuse this sort of thing, which is why some forums I have been on have just disabled the feature entirely. Sometimes the popularity contest becomes the thing, and some users get carried away with that and not so much participating in a meaningful way on the forum.

I've also seen some forums where people who had a lot of "liked" posts were somehow on a pedestal as if that meant something, even if what they sometimes actually posted was not correct. It's "like" they were so "liked" that you had to "like" everything they "like" posted...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I prefer the "LIKE" button to seeing posts of "+1" for two reasons:

- folks like me who subscribe to alerts to new posts, it eliminates seeing email with nothing but a "+1" in it.

- clicking "LIKE" doesn't artificially pad post counts


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps the feature would be "less controversial" if the total number of "likes" was not displayed?

With it being positive only on our forums I don't see the problems other forums have when they allow negative reputation votes. The only time I see it as a problem is when someone posts a mean spirited or negative post directed at another member and it gets "likes" (it just seems rude), But we have the same problem with "+1" type posts ... it is the posters who are the problem, not the tool.

People here don't seem to be too wrapped up in the system or their "score". It is just an easy way to +1 without extra post clutter.

Apparently there is a limit buried deep in the settings ... I believe it can limit the number of likes within a 24 hour period based on the user's group. (Theoretically a club member could be given more likes to hand out than a new member. Or certain user groups could be blocked from liking any post.) Deep settings that are easy to forget or not easily find.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

"Perhaps the feature would be "less controversial" if the total number of "likes" was not displayed?"

I've seen some sites remove post counts and sign-up dates from view so that there is no apparent seniority visible. There was a perception that those with early sign-up dates or high posts counts were more knowledgeable and trustworthy. A closer look showed a high number of their posts were chatter, nonsense or in game or off topic threads.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I prefer the "LIKE" button to seeing posts of "+1" for two reasons:
> 
> - folks like me who subscribe to alerts to new posts, it eliminates seeing email with nothing but a "+1" in it.
> 
> - clicking "LIKE" doesn't artificially pad post counts


Bingo++!

I wasn't even thinking about the alerts, I haven't subscribed to many of them of late. You are so right!

Peace,
Tom


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

How about neither?

If you don't have something of substance to add, don't.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ah, but I do have something to add. It adds to conversation without taking up space. I'm telling someone in their post I think they did good, they thought well, said something worth saying. And others get to see someone else has appreciated the efforts. It builds positive character for the members and the site. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ I'm positive there are enough characters here.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

It was a setting and I upped it for the club members to 50 per 24 hours.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

David Bott said:


> It was a setting and I upped it for the club members to 50 per 24 hours.


Don't squander them all in one place Tom.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

James Long said:


> Don't squander them all in one place Tom.


+1


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

James Long said:


> Don't squander them all in one place Tom.


Ok, that was funny.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You know... after all that... if ever there was a post Tom should have liked... it should have been David's post about upping the Like limit! Tom didn't seem to Like that one... so is that a paradox?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Bott said:


> It was a setting and I upped it for the club members to 50 per 24 hours.


What was it originally set to?

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You know... after all that... if ever there was a post Tom should have liked... it should have been David's post about upping the Like limit! Tom didn't seem to Like that one... so is that a paradox?




Partly as I'm still scratching my head at a limit at all and one as low as 50 in a day. On Facebook, I can easily do 50 in an hour. The 900 ton gorilla has changed the social media landscape. Liking is now a basic part of the social media communication. The more interactions the site generates, the more page views, etc.

I've been thinking about the ego issues surrounding reputation values and post counts. I like some of the thoughts about reputation not being displayed (as we don't.) I see how ego crap can be reduced.

Thus, since we don't display reputation in a general form (yet still have it available, also good), why set a limit? Why raise it to the class of club membership? It seems to me that when basic (social media) features are missing or exclusive, a site sets itself as un-inviting to new members.

Thus, while I'm glad I can Like more things, I confess to feeling constrained. So I didn't think I should use one of my limited Likes to the post... 

Afterall, there still is +1...

Peace,
Tom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> I've been thinking about the ego issues surrounding reputation values and post counts. I like some of the thoughts about reputation not being displayed (as we don't.) I see how ego crap can be reduced.


The "reputation" is displayed in the popup when one points to a user's name and on their profile page (as well as the member list). Not hard to find but not "in your face" as the information always shown next to one's post.



Tom Robertson said:


> Thus, since we don't display reputation in a general form (yet still have it available, also good), why set a limit? Why raise it to the class of club membership? It seems to me that when basic (social media) features are missing or exclusive, a site sets itself as un-inviting to new members.


The limit is set per user group ... Your user group is "Club Members". David let you know the limit for your group.

We have had the feature for a few years and you're the first to mention hitting a limit ... so I don't see a limit as being a huge problem. If one doesn't reach their limit the feature is unlimited to them.



Tom Robertson said:


> Afterall, there still is +1...


As long as you don't abuse it there is.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As we know, forums just need a spark to get started, as in as some people start Liking more people will start Liking. I've watched facebook groups change personality as a few people started to Like things, more people started using like. It grows.

The past was created before the 900 ton gorilla changed the landscape. We have usually evaluated the changes to the landscape and picked the best to include here. This is one, in my mind, makes good business sense to include. It makes the users feel good about being here. 

And we've seen that others have hit the limit. I may be the first to raise the issue, but not the first to find it. Do we know how many people have hit the previous limit? 

By the way, thanks for the input on how to see another's reputations. I knew about the member list and profile page (at least my own). I didn't know about the popup. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

It was 10 originally.

I tried to life life like I was on Facebook, but when I went and poked someone I got hit.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought this was the reason Tom never liked my posts in the past, it was because he ran out.

At least I thought that was the reason, now that the limit has been raised he still doesn't like my posts.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd like to see this nonsense eliminated like totally.

Fer sure.

K?

Seriously folks, this ain't a Junior High lunchroom.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I thought this was the reason Tom never liked my posts in the past, it was because he ran out.
> 
> At least I thought that was the reason, now that the limit has been raised he still doesn't like my posts.


Qwitcherbelleachin. From James' informative post I learned how to see you get plenty of liking.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Use of the system is optional ... if you don't want to use it, don't use it. Taking it away from others who do want to use it is like asking your provider to drop every channel you don't watch even if they are the favorite channels of other subscribers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Bott said:


> _*It was 10 originally.*_
> 
> I tried to life life like I was on Facebook, but when I went and poked someone I got hit.


Thanx, I thought that was the figure. I don't like Facebook. The deluge of emails was too much for me. I've been trying to forget the place I spent almost 30 years in and the denizens of that place are all on FB and it just got too much for me to put up with. I really don't want constant reminders of that dreadful place. So, I block all FB emails and never even visit the site.

Rich


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I have FB blocked in my router. And that place full of twits.

I also have both set in the big G's news pages as negatives to reduce my exposure to their filth.


----------

